# Frogs spitting out food



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Is anyone aware of why a frog would spitt out its food. I've heard some don't like the vitamens, and soemtimes it the food item. Just curious, to know if its just a preference of if it can have to do with illnesses?


----------



## barbar0 (Dec 3, 2007)

when i got my azureus froglets, some of them used to spit out the hydei, and first i was worried. but i realized later, that they spit out anything which they consider to be to big. sometimes i still observe that behaviour when they catch one of the bigger isopods - they just don't like large food items!

................................
barbara


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I've noticed this with one of my male pumilios. I've been feeding him melan FF's. The only thing I can think of is that I just purchased new vitamens same type as what I've bee using but they are new.(Rep-Cal and Herptivite) Possibly the taste could be off. I'm going to feed him some without vitamens and see what happens. I alternate the vitamens and so far it seems that he dislikes the herptivite


----------

